# Game 36: Nets @ Sixers--01.18.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 36
New Jersey Nets @ Philadelphia 76ers**
Wednesday January 18th, 2006
7:00 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN
Nets Record: 20-15


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Allen Iverson*</td><td>*Andre Iquodala*</td><td>*Samuel Dalembert*</td><td>*John Salmons*</td><td>*Chris Webber*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>33.2</td><td>12.1</td><td>9.4</td><td>7.8</td><td>19.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.4</td><td>5.9</td><td>10.0</td><td>2.5</td><td>10.1</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.5</td><td>2.8</td><td>.7</td><td>2.2</td><td>3.1</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Kyle Korver*</td><td>*Michael Bradley*</td><td>*Steven Hunter*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>12.7</td><td>1.6</td><td>5.1</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.2</td><td>2.1</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.6</td><td>.4</td><td>.2</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.1</td><td>25.1</td><td>12.3</td><td>18.3</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.0</td><td>5.8</td><td>5.4</td><td>7.3</td><td>4.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>7.9</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.0</td><td>.8</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>5.2</td><td>3.2</td><td>4.3</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>.8</td><td>3.2</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.2</td><td>.9</td><td>.8</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*76ers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 25.1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 33.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 7.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Webber 10.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 7.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 2.06</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 2.08</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .91</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert 3.42</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Richard Jefferson 51.4%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert 56.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 41.9%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Louis Williams 50.0%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Scott Padgett 84.6%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Michael Bradley 100%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>20-15</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-19</td><td>3</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>14-23</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>13-23</td><td>7.5</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>13-24</td><td>8</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>30-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>23-15</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>20-15</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>20-15</td><td>10</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>20-16</td><td>10.5</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>19-16</td><td>11</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>18-19</td><td>13</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>17-19</td><td>13.5</td></table>

*Previous Games:*
12.10.05, @ NJ: Nets 95-76ers 107

*Upcoming Games:*
April 12th, @ NJ
April 18th, @ PHI​


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if we actually guard korver
contain iverson
control dalembert on the boards
and vince has a good game we should win


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeeze, how r they only 18-19, their whole lineup averages double digits!! Plus iverson averages 33!!! They r beeting us in every category above xcept in assists i believe. Good thing they dont play defense. :biggrin:


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Add up all their starters plus key reserves it is about 105ppg i believe!!! :gbanana:


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> Jeeze, how r they only 18-19, their whole lineup averages double digits!! Plus iverson averages 33!!! They r beeting us in every category above xcept in assists i believe. Good thing they dont play defense. :biggrin:


Cheeks found a way for everybody to score in his offense but the defense is lacking


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

ill b at the game since im local and am from philly...dotn worry.. ill b rockin my VC jersey


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Jacque, You can't let the Answer strip you of your manhood.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I see we up 3 games on them, should be 4 if it wasn't for Boston's idiotic team they have

Just let them bring it up court and hit 3 with 5 seconds left unreal, ever heard of fouling?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> I see we up 3 games on them, should be 4 if it wasn't for Boston's idiotic team they have
> 
> Just let them bring it up court and hit 3 with 5 seconds left unreal, ever heard of fouling?




Yea I know. What stupid team would just let them bring the ball up and shoot. That was so stupid, seriously. At least foul them but no they had to be Boston


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Great job on the game thread ToddMac! 

Lets hope that the team will continue its winning ways. Sixers is a very dangerous team, and AI is absolutely difficult to stop. So lets limit him and not allow Korver to kill us again from the perimeter. I hope everyone in the Nets will again play aggressive and intelligent basketball against the Sixers. 

Go Nets!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

We shud get redemption for last months debocle (spelling)...the nets are the better team here.. just a matter of limiting AI's control of the game.. and thats it....philly is a god aweful team when AI struggles..


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Man, I wish we had Sammy Dalembert. Stupid Thorn passed him up for Twin? He played for Seton Hall too. If we had him backing Kmart, the lost of KMart wouldn't have had been such a big impact on this team. Sammy could've stepped right on in and provided the same play. But I guess Thorn loves those slow unathletic big men doesn't he.


----------



## Goodfella (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm always skeptical when the Nets play the Sixers. All of the Starters of the 76ers are capable of hitting shots and can spread out the floor. The bench is strong too. I really hope we pull out a win and increase our lead in the Atlantic.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I know i'm gonna get flamed for saying this.....but could someone please tell Frank not to start Jason Collins?

Enough is enough, he aint helping.


----------



## martin_d (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi guys, Sixer fan here, just to tell you that there's a rumour going round that Salmons will be starting for Korver.
LINK:
http://www.nba.com/sixers/multimedia/sound_bytes.html


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

martin_d said:


> Hi guys, Sixer fan here, just to tell you that there's a rumour going round that Salmons will be starting for Korver.
> LINK:
> http://www.nba.com/sixers/multimedia/sound_bytes.html


 Good. Atleast Korver won't be lighting us up like he did last game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> I know i'm gonna get flamed for saying this.....but could someone please tell Frank not to start Jason Collins?
> 
> Enough is enough, he aint helping.


START PADGETT INSTEAD !

J/K. we dont hav any1 else besides collins.thats sad...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

martin_d said:


> Hi guys, Sixer fan here, just to tell you that there's a rumour going round that Salmons will be starting for Korver.
> LINK:
> http://www.nba.com/sixers/multimedia/sound_bytes.html


 thanks for the update, I'll change the lineup


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

AND1NBA said:


> Good. Atleast Korver won't be lighting us up like he did last game.


hope he's not hot off the bench tonight the guys should know the scouting report on him as if that game wasn't enough


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

i hope 2day rj or vc stomps AI by outscoring him...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kyle Korver looks a little sick in that picture....


....as does John Salmons!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Our bench is 'strong'? Dude the last time our bench was legit 'strong' was back in 00-01, when LB was hogging BK like Andre Iguodala did to Kobe in the Wachovia Center in the Lakers 1st meeting with us. With BK running the ropes, our bench is 'weak' and will remain weak, untill our youth cores, if they luckily do so develop into respectable players. Allen Iverson takes 12 ill-advised shots per game, Webber's lucky not to be averaging 5 instead of 20, with how many jumpers the guy takes, should be stuffed to the dirt. Sammy D? Don't worry about that dick head, worry about scoring the basketball, and playing nice D, he leads the league in Goal-tends, he is Ill-consistant when getting to the boards, and boxing out? Yes he's the worst in the league in that too. Watch him watch us, you'll see one of the few teams, you don't need to look at a stat sheet to figure out.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

We basically have to understand that AI is going to score, regardless. But, we just can`t let the other players light up and get going. Like Frank said, we can`t see our defense as `that was YOUR man that got free on offense; we have to see it as `that was OUR man that did.

I love these Vince - AI matchups (not that they`ll be guarding each other), but because it reminds me of that classic playoff series when they kept going at each other.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Our bench is 'strong'? Dude the last time our bench was legit 'strong' was back in 00-01, when LB was hogging BK like Andre Iguodala did to Kobe in the Wachovia Center in the Lakers 1st meeting with us. With BK running the ropes, our bench is 'weak' and will remain weak, untill our youth cores, if they luckily do so develop into respectable players. Allen Iverson takes 12 ill-advised shots per game, Webber's lucky not to be averaging 5 instead of 20, with how many jumpers the guy takes, should be stuffed to the dirt. Sammy D? Don't worry about that dick head, worry about scoring the basketball, and playing nice D, he leads the league in Goal-tends, he is Ill-consistant when getting to the boards, and boxing out? Yes he's the worst in the league in that too. Watch him watch us, you'll see one of the few teams, you don't need to look at a stat sheet to figure out.


Sixerfanforlife is right!

The Sixers should change their name to the Suxers!

j/k Bro! :bsmile:

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> The Sixers should change their name to the Suxers!


:nonono:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kyle Korver looks a little sick in that picture....
> 
> 
> ....as does John Salmons!


 yup lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Kyle Korver looks a little sick in that picture....
> 
> 
> ....as does John Salmons!


 hahaha. I changed the link to their profile, their picture and their stats, but forgot about the names...3 out of 4 ain't bad.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm finally back, I went on a hockey trip to Russia and the Czech Republic for 2 weeks. I am sorry that I could not be more active on the boards, but now I will be back to being on more. Go Nets!!

If we could contain Allen Iverson to under less than 40 points then we could possibly win. We have to control the rebounding in this contest, I have realized Chris Webber and Samuel Dalembert being very good. Like I always say, lets play stellar defense and let our defense fuel our offense. Should be a win.


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

io dont really know if the nets will win but they should


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dooch said:


> I'm finally back, I went on a hockey trip to Russia and the Czech Republic for 2 weeks. I am sorry that I could not be more active on the boards, but now I will be back to being on more. Go Nets!!
> 
> If we could contain Allen Iverson to under less than 40 points then we could possibly win. We have to control the rebounding in this contest, I have realized Chris Webber and Samuel Dalembert being very good. Like I always say, lets play stellar defense and let our defense fuel our offense. Should be a win.


Pretty cool, hope you had a good time Dooch!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> Pretty cool, hope you had a good time Dooch!
> 
> -Petey


Thanks a lot Petey! Looking forward to tonight's Atlantic Division matchup between the New Jersey Nets and the Philadelphia 76ers. :cheers:


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

I dont get it... why is everyone acting like we are versing the detroit pistons. HELLO, we are going against a sixers team that is below 500


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> I dont get it... why is everyone acting like we are versing the detroit pistons. HELLO, we are going against a sixers team that is below 500


When the New Jersey Nets go up against Allen Iverson it usually becomes a massacre. We have had somewhat success against the Philadelphia 76ers. But Allen Iverson could go off on any given night and Chris Webber has stepped up his game overall. Our matchup we played against them in New Jersey, was not to positive at all either.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> I dont get it... why is everyone acting like we are versing the detroit pistons. HELLO, we are going against *a sixers team that is below 500*


You have to realize that being below 500 is not a sure ticket to losing a game. A lot of teams below 500 defeated teams which were way over the 500 mark. Its not a measure anymore. Furthermore, the Sixers defeated us (in a rather embarassing way) the last time we played against them. So I think that having some concerns when we play them tonight is quite apt. We shouldn't take any team lightly.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Philly is coming off of a spanking. You better belive they're gonna take their anger out on the Nets.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, for the Nets fans living in Canada, the game tonight against the Sixers will be shown at *The Score* channel. :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lets get this game thread rocking tonight, lets break the 200K mark! Go Nets! :banana:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson is accepting his role on the New Jersey Nets and he is not concerned with him putting up All-Star numbers, he just cares about racking together wins and becoming a Championship team. Was just on the YES Network, Richard Jefferson is a team player and I agree.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

We need to slow down the backcourt of Allen Iverson and Andre Iguodala. Do not give them any easy buckets, force them into a tough shot selection and we need to establish ourselves on both, the offensive and defensive ends. Lets Go Nets!!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Richard Jefferson is accepting his role on the New Jersey Nets and he is not concerned with him putting up All-Star numbers, he just cares about racking together wins and becoming a Championship team. Was just on the YES Network, Richard Jefferson is a team player and I agree.


gotta love him for being unselfish if he does make the Allstar team only thing that would make me happier is when they win a championship and the ring says "New Jersey Nets 2006 champions"

good to have you back btw


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Lets get this game thread rocking tonight, lets break the 200K mark! Go Nets! :banana:


 only 738 more to go!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamaze absolutely agreed. That would be one of the best things to ever happen in my life. :cheers: I would like probably cry in tears of joy!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Dooch said:


> We need to slow down the backcourt of Allen Iverson and Andre Iguodala. Do not give them any easy buckets, force them into a tough shot selection and we need to establish ourselves on both, the offensive and defensive ends. Lets Go Nets!!


I think we should score more 76ers defense has been nonexistent this year


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> only 738 more to go!


We need to get it tonight, lets keep it going man! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kamaze said:


> I think we should score more 76ers defense has been nonexistent this year


 I was just listening to WFAN...they were saying the sixers are 29th in defense I think, but rank highly in offense (can't remember the exact ranking).

They (espeically Iverson) are going to get theres, but the Nets have to take advantage of their lack of defense.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamaze said:


> I think we should score more 76ers defense has been nonexistent this year


Yeah, we should remain aggressive and attack the basket. Get the Philadelphia 76ers into foul trouble and we need to exploit our "Big 3". Their best defensive player has to be Samuel Dalembert.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We should have a scoreboard on top of the Game thread so people who can't watch know the score. Thoughts?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Woohoo! Not only do I get to listen to the Nets telecasters tonight, we also get to hear the commentary of the legend that is Marv Albert! :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I wish it was Ian doing the game and not Marv.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

wuts happens with AI from wut i have come to notice, he usually plays almost the whole 1st half and scores about 20 pts. Then in the second half fatigue sets in and he starts taking terrible shots that mite as well be counted as turnovers (no offence). Also he averages more pts in a loss than a win. We should try 2 let iverson get his, and shutdown every1 else. We need 2 dominate the boards bcuz that leads 2 fast breaks which leads 2 wins.

:bbanana: 

Go Nets :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

no weak stuff inside period
carter must match iverson


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Yeah, we should remain aggressive and attack the basket. Get the Philadelphia 76ers into foul trouble and we need to exploit our "Big 3". Their best defensive player has to be Samuel Dalembert.


Kristic doesn't kill the "soft" rumors when he plays against Dalembert he looks intimidated down low


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Tip-off almost here between the New Jersey Nets and the Philadelphia 76ers!! Lets Go Nets!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I forgot that the sixers "have" Mashburn on their team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webber w/ the back door to Salmons, and he hits.

76ers, 2-0.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Sixers win the tip, Salmons lays it in. 2-0 Sixers

Offensive foul called on Collins, illegal pick.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets / Collins called on an illegal pick, as he was setting up for Carter to slash to the rim.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

sit collins now


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The game is underway and the tip-off is controlled by the Philadelphia 76ers.

Chris Webber for 2, Philadelphia 2-0. Offensive foul on the New Jersey Nets.

Defensive three second results in a technical! Cmon wake up boys!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

And of course the Nets w/ a defensive 3.

Webber hits, as Dalembert jokingly wanted to take it.

76ers, 3-0.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Defensive 3 second on the Nets...Webber hits the FT. 3-0.


HAHAHHA "Chris Webber turned into Ike Turner" ~said after chris webber gave dalembert a dirty look.

AI hits, 5-0 Sixers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Iverson shots and hits.

76ers, 5-0.

Carter to Krstic... 

Krstic hits.

76ers, 5-2.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits in the paint. 5-2 Sixers.

Iggy answers. 7-2 Sixers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dalembert inside, and it's good.

76ers, 7-2.

Carter from way down town, board by Dalembert.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cmon now.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Sixers are hot so far...AI with the jumper...9-2 Sixers...Krstic strong in the hole...hits...fouled by Dalembert...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is the first shot vince takes everynight a three


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI w/ another basket?

76ers, 9-2.

Krstic inside, fouled by Dalembert and Krstic hits!

76ers, 9-4.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic for 2 and gets the Nets on the board, 5-2 Sixers.

Andre Iguodala in the paint for two, 7-2 Philly. Vince Carter miss, Allen Iverson with another 2.

Nenad Krstic gets the basket and the foul, foul on Dalembert.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses a long 3, rebound sammy. AI hits. 9-2 Sixers.

Nenad hits AND gets fouled! (by dalembert). Hits the FT. 9-5 Sixers.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Krstic hits the FT...9-5 Sixers...

Webber to the hole...miss, Dalmbert misses the dunk...

Kidd comes down, misses the 3...Krstic rebound...

RJ backs down, misses the baby hook, Sixers rebound...

Kidd steal on AI..RJ blocked...RJ gets the ball...fouled...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

76ers, 9-5.

As Krstic just hit.

Webber at the hoop. Missed.

Dalembert misses the slam.

Kidd misses the 3, great save by Krstic, RJ misses the hook.

AI loses it.

Kidd and RJ.

RJ blocked by Salmons... right back to RJ, and RJ is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Mogriffjr said:


> Krstic hits the FT...9-5 Sixers...
> 
> Webber to the hole...miss, Dalmbert misses the dunk...
> 
> ...


OMG... Mo is watching a Nets game?

Yeah!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Webber misses, dalembert misses a put back dunk.

Kidd misses a 3, saved by nenad. Jefferson misses, rebound Dalembert.

KIdd steals it. RJ blocked, gets it back and then draws a foul. Hits 1 of 2 from the line. 9-6 Sixers.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ splits the FT's...

Salmons drives...turnover, Nets ball...9-6 Sixers


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC with the finger roll...nice pass from Kidd...9-8 Sixers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2.

76ers... miss.

Carter with an easy basket.

76ers, 9-8.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

AI2 from 3...HITS!! nice shot...12-8

Salmons with 2nd foul...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince drives and hits. 9-8 Sixers.

Iggy hits a 3. 12-8 Sixers.

RJ gets out and runs and then draws a foul. Second on Salmons. RJ hits both from the line. 12-10 Sixers.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

After the Sixers hits, RJ gets back, and is fouled.

RJ hits the 1st.

And the 2nd is good.

76ers, 12-10.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ at the line, hits both FT's...Salmons still in the game for now...

Webber backs down Collins...around Collins...gets fouled by Collins...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic w/ the foul on Webber.

Webber to the line for 2.

Got to like the Nets' intensity.

76ers, 12-10.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Webber splits the FT's...13-10 Sixers

Kidd, VC trips...turnover...AI over Kidd, misses, Krstic rebound...Kidd to Krstic to VC....RAINBOW...SWISH

tie game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webber is 1 of 2.

RJ w/ the board on the last.

Kidd's pass is broken up.

AI misses, RJ board.

Krstic to Carter... 3.

76ers, 13-13.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Webber drives, fouled by Nenad. Hits 1 of 2 from the line. 13-10 Sixers.

Nets turn it over...AI misses, rebound RJ.

Vince drains a long 3. Tied up 13-13


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

9-6 after Richard Jefferson splits his free throws. Vince Carter for 2, 9-8 Philly!

Andre Iguodala 3-pointer. Richard Jefferson hits on a pair of free throws, 12-10 Philly.

Chris Webber splits his free throws, 13-10 Philly. Vince Carter 3-ball, 13-13!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Salmon misses, Krstic w/ a sweet box out, and board, to Kidd, Kidd pull up.

NETS UP, 15-13.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Krstic's out the pot ready
Krstic's hot like hot spaghetti


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Salmons misses, Krstic rebound...Kidd from 2, hits... Nets lead...

Dalembert lob, turnover...Krstic with the pivot, hook shot...HITS...17-13 Nets, Sixers timeout


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Salmons misses, rebound Kidd. Kidd hits and the Nets take the lead. 15-13 Nets.

Nets steal it. Nenad hits. 

Time out sixers.

17-13 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW...

Broken up by RJ.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic with a series of fakes... HITS.

Cheeks has to call time out.

NETS UP, 17-13.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

YEAH BABY!! Jason Kidd's jumper is good, Nenad Krstic's hook shot is good, New Jersey Nets lead 17-13!! Lets Go Boys! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Krstic's out the pot ready
> Krstic's hot like hot spaghetti


 :laugh: you should call a game with Mark Jackson one time.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is a beautiful team to watch when they shoot over 40%


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dooch said:


> YEAH BABY!! Jason Kidd's jumper is good, Nenad Krstic's hook shot is good, New Jersey Nets lead 17-13!! Lets Go Boys! :banana:


 Kidd's jumper has been a lot better lately.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is a beautiful team to watch when they shoot over 40%


YUP. Really puts a smile on your face. Hope it stays that way!!! Go Nets!!! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

awesome! A sneak peak of big mommas house 2 during the 3rd quarter!

(my most sarcastic post ever)


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Webber to AI for 3...miss, out of bounds on the Sixers...NEts ball...

VC to RJ...RJ to Krstic from 18 feet...BANG...19-13


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets w/ some great D.

AI has to force the 3.

Krstic with the box out... Dalembert over the back, and knocks it out of bounds.

Krstic hits again.

NETS UP, 19-13.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

AI misses a three.

Nenad hits at the other end. 19-13 Nets.

Dalembert answers. 19-15 Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

WOOHOO Softies confidence is back


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nenad's on FIRE!!!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd's hot as well...he hits from 2...Webber to Dalembert...with the slam

21-17 Nets...Kidd to RJ almost a turnover...to Collins...HITS!! WOW...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

76ers convert.

Kidd with the pullup.

Webber to Dalembert and hits.

NETS UP, 21-17.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Set SHot willy? Is that from somewhere?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic jumper for 2, 19-13 New Jersey Nets. Samuel Dalembert for 2. 

Jason Kidd hits the jumper, 21-15 Nets. Dalembert with another 2, 21-17 Nets.

Jason Collins jumper for 2, 23-17 NJ.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Kidd to VC...holy crap.. a fade away killer...25-17 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits. 21-15 Nets.

Dalembert dunks it off the Webber pass. 21-17 Nets.

Collins nails a long jumper. 23-17 Nets.

Webber way off...rebound Nenad...Vince hits falling backwards. 25-17 Nets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

my god we are HOT


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Dalembert with a dunk. Colllins with his beatiful jumper. Woah Carter with a catch and shoot. 25-17 Net.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG! Sexy fadeaway from Vince!

25 points for the Nets alreaddy, 3 mins to go in the 1st!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ misses the layup...rebound...miss the dunk...ugh...out on the Sixers...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic All Star said:


> Nenad's on FIRE!!!


... my KVBL team. *cough*

Nets have hit 8 straight... RJ misses on the break, board, and misses the dunk. LOL

Nets time out.

NETS UP, 25-17.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ with the steal...misses the layup, gets it back, misses the dunk...but then the sixers turn it right back over.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ.. can i get a layup


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

25-17 New Jersey Nets. Richard Jefferson has got to be kidding me!! At least we retained possession.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> OMG! Sexy fadeaway from Vince!
> 
> 25 points for the Nets alreaddy, 3 mins to go in the 1st!


 someone hit post a little early :biggrin:

EDIT: never mind, you edited it before I posted.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

man phillys d sucks!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vincanity15311 said:


> Set SHot willy? Is that from somewhere?


Mark Jackson gave him the nick name, as he has no lift and shooting off 1 foot.

Not sure where he got it, but he's not bright enough to have come up with that himself.

The same guy used the word "reward" 25 times a quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's rock and roll time, it's lock and load time :rocket:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> man phillys d sucks!!!


 They are 2nd best offense and the 2nd worst defense...thats not going to work out too well.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> someone hit post a little early :biggrin:
> 
> EDIT: never mind, you edited it before I posted.


"Ain't no burger between these buns!"


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wow Collins from 20 feet...hits!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm... Robinson in for Krstic.

RJ to Carter.

Carter knocked loose to Cliff, to Set SHOT WILLY!

Collins has 2! 2 BASKETS!

NETS UP, 27-17.

Webber fouled by Collins.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> It's rock and roll time, it's lock and load time :rocket:


santana?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cliffy in for Nenad.

"Set Shot Willie" hits another loooong jumper. 27-17 Nets.

Webber fouled by Collins.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Webber to the hoop...fouled...Collins's 2nd foul...Vaughn in the game, Kidd sits...

Webber misses the 1st FT...Jackson in the game for Collins now...


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

hits a jumper then fouls typical


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

official's timeout...clock never started off the FT's lol...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Marc Jackson in for Collins.

Webber hits from the line. 27-18 Nets.

some problems with the shot clock holding the game up a bit.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

all of rj's misses from the paint


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webber goes 1 of 2.

Game stops to reset the clocks, lot of time left in the quarter.

NETS UP, 27-18.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Korver is in for the Sixers...he was hot for them last game...

VC gets blocked by Dalembert...NEts get it back, off Vaughn's leg on the drive, Sixers ball...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dalembert rejects Carter.

RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn loses it.

NETS UP, 27-18.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Dalembert's jumper is worse than Collins'


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> *Dalembert rejects Carter.*
> 
> RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn loses it.
> 
> ...


i said no weak stuff


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Dalembert from 20 feet, misses...m-Jax with the fade, missesAI passes to Bradley misses, Sixers ball again, AI with the shot, misses again...Nets rebound


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dalembert from long range...

Misses.

RJ board.

Hey... Marc Jackson misses.

76ers ball.

Korver misses a 3, Bradley w/ the board.

AI misses the 3.

Carter trying to go behind the back, kicked ball.

NETS UP, 27-18.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince blocked by Sammy...ball goes out off Vaughn on the drive.

Sammy misses a long jumper, rebound RJ.
Jackson misses, rebound sixers.
Korver misses a three, sixers get it back, AI misses a 3, rebound vince.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Robinson, no good.

Dalembert misses the Alley Opp... LOL

NETS UP, 27-18.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ice cold


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

ha Carter with the nice tip rebound to Cliffy misses...LOB TO SAMMY...misses the dunk...Cliff from the corner, misses, Sixers ball...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson from the same place, misses.

Final minute.

Dalembert sticks it.

NETS UP, 27-20.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

cliff stop shootin


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, taps it to cliff, misses, rebound sixers.

Sammy can't convert the allyoop.
Cliff misses from the corner, rebound Bradley.

Sixers slow it down a little. Sammy hits a jumper. 27-20 Nets.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

NICE GIVE AND GO...Vaughn to VC back to Vaughn, hits and 1...29-20 Nets...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vaughn drives, hits, and gets fouled by Iverson! hits the FT. 30-20 Nets


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Why is Nenad out of the game???


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn BURNS AI.

HITS! And going to the line. Ouch.

Hits.

NETS UP, 30-20.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vaugh and Cliff with the nice defense on AI...Vaughn to M-Jax who loses on the way up...end of 1st, 30-20 NEts...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of 1st*
Nets 30
76ers 20


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray in.

AI misses, Murray board, to Vaughn, Vaughn blocked, Jackson shots... and misses.

NETS UP, 30-20.

Good 1st quarter.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Easy 3 point play for Vaughn. Iverson misses a jumper. End of 1st quarter. 30-20 Nets :banana:.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins showing range for 2!, 27-17 Nets. Chris Webber splits his free throws. Marc Jackson checks into the game.

Samuel Dalembert for 2. Jacque Vaughn with the lay-up. 29-20 New Jersey Nets.

At the end of the 1st quarter the New Jersey Nets lead the Philadelphia 76ers, 30-20. Good quarter boys!!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

GUYs defense is stepping up... only 9 points in the last 9 mins for the sixers


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets lineup was
VC, Vaughn, Murray, Cliffy, M-Jax


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats a very nice way to start this game!! Nice quarter Nets! :banana:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vincanity15311 said:


> GUYs defense is stepping up... only 9 points in the last 9 mins for the sixers


 yeah, the D is playing very well so far.

Dalemberts hit a few jumpers, but they are shots the Nets will give him cause its him. The defensive numbers would look even better if he didn't get lucky on those.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj had a bad quarter looks like he missed some easy shots


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

At the end of the 1st quarter. Nenad Krstic led the New Jersey Nets with 9 points, Richard Jefferson with 6 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 4 assists.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW.

11 assists on 12 buckets for the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Padgett misses the line drive 3...a little indecisive there...Sixers ball

Murray on AI...to Bradley...hits...30-22 Nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett misses the 3 to start the quarter.

Bradley board.

AI to Bradley, jumper is good.

NETS UP, 30-22.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Krstic's got more trash talking then Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Padgett misses another three. Bradley with a duece. 30-22.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Cliff a nice behind the head pass to Padgett...misses...

AI comes down, drills the jumper...Nets timeout...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett misses again?

AI scores.

3 of 7, 6 points.

Frank called time out.

NETS UP, 30-24.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Padgett misses a 3, rebound Bradley. Bradley hits a jumper. 30-22 Nets.

Padgett misses in the paint, rebound Bradley. AI hits. 30-24 Nets

Time out Nets.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

30-22 New Jersey Nets in the start of the 2nd quarter. Allen Iverson for 2, 30-24 New Jersey Nets. Timeout.

Cmon don't slack now!! Maintain the lead.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get padgett out of there and give the ball to vince


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

OMG carter's feet werent even half set


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> get padgett out of there and give the ball to vince


Vince is on the floor with the 2nd unit.

Maybe you should email him not to pass?

As he touches it EVERY PLAY.

Carter hits.

NETS UP, 32-24.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Vaugn to VC...rainbow jumper hits...

32-24...NEts

AI with the ball...travel?...palming violation...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

A LOOOOONG 2 for Vince. 33-24 Nets. AI with a travel.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

see how easy that was


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Murray from 22 feet, misses the jumper...Sixers ball...Korver off the screen, misses, but was fouled...by Padgett, Krstic enters the game...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

I wish we could score after good kickout passes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah. He does that often.

We got lucky.

Murray misses the 3.

Korver using the pick and is fouled.

Going to line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

every net besides vc stop shootin


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO at the korver bobblehead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince hits a long 2. 32-24 Nets.

AI called for a palming violation.
Murray misses a three, rebound Korver.
Korver misses, but gets fouled late by Padgett. Hits both from the line. 32-26 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver hits both.

He'd be great off our bench... 

NETS UP, 32-26.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

VC iso...to Krstic, misses, Murray rebound...

Vaughn at the key...dribbles...to VC for the fade...WOW RAINBOW FADE AGAIN!!!

34-26


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

VC will be right back at ya
The ice back at ya
Like Christ back at ya


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic in, he's now 4 of 5, as he misses.

Carter with the turnaround... didn't look at the rim and hit.

NETS UP, 34-26.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i've seen some **** now, but that was crazy


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter is nuts! That's his 3rd crazy fade-away from right around 3-point territory.

On the instant replay the ball was higher than the shotclock! Talk about some arc...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver for 3.

NETS UP, 34-29.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

jizzy said:


> VC will be right back at ya
> The ice back at ya
> Like Christ back at ya


u jus sneeze on the track?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

kORVER comes back, hits the 3...34-29 Nets...VC from the top of the key, misses the 3...VC on the wing...passes to Krstic, off his hands...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

WOW!! What a shot by Carter. That thing looked like it would never come down. Swish!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad misses, but Nets get it back. Vince hits a ridiculous shot. 34-26 Nets.

Korver hits a three. 34-29 Nets.

Carter misses, Nets get it back again. Ball goes out off the Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses.

Vaughn board.

Carter wild pass to Krstic.

76ers ball.

Kidd in?

NETS UP, 34-29.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why is vince sittin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> u jus sneeze on the track?




haha


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ollie gets inside.

Misses. 76ers miss a slew of put backs.

Kidd board.

Kidd fouled.

Kidd staring Bradley down. LOL

NETS UP, 34-29.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd with anger.....!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Ollie misses the open layup...

Kidd gets the board...getting a lil testy...

RJ back in now...Kidd as well obviously...VC on the bench...

RJ with the reverse layup...hits...and fouled


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO "This defense is pathetic"
-Marv Albert


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Richard Jefferson to the hoop. Hits and is fouled.

Mark Jackson, "This defense is pathetic."

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits, foot on the line. 32-24 Nets. 32-26 Nets after the two free throws by Kyle Korver.

Vince Carter with a rain-maker shot and it goes down! 34-29 Nets after the 3-ball by Kyle Korver.

Jason Kidd tells Bradley to back off. Richard Jefferson hits and the foul!! 36-29 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits, and gets fouled. Misses the FT. 36-29 Nets.

Webber dunks it. 36-31 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver misses the 3.

Iggy to Webber down low. Hits.

NETS UP, 36-31.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Kidd would do that to a *******, he better keep playing around. Pretty soon there will be no one to hold him down


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Korver with the quick 3 over Kidd, misses...AI2 nice pass to Webber who dunks it...36-31

Kidd to Murray, hits the 3...

39-31


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Murray... 3!!!

NETS UP, 39-31.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

somethin must be wrong with ai 
it is not often he is on the bench


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Ollie off the Webber screen, hits...39-33

Kidd pass to RJ, in the lane gets fouled...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Did a bench player jus get a basket? :eek8:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kevin Ollie hits.

Bradley has 6 boards in 7 minutes?

Bradley called on the foul, RJ to the line.

TV time out.

NETS UP, 39-33.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

39-33 Nets.

RJ gets fouled, going to the line after a time out.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray from downtown. 39-33 New Jersey Nets. Richard Jefferson drew the foul on Michael Bradley and will go to the free throw line after the timeout.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Jefferson makes 1 of 2.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2, Carter to the bench.

NETS UP, 40-33.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ hits 1 of 2...

AI back on the court, hits the jumper...

40-35 Nets...


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice jumper by Iverson. Nets up 5.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Nets are killing the the Sixers on the boards...(offensive)

RJ with the jumper...hits

42-35


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits 1 of 2. 40-33 Nets.

AI hits. 40-35 Nets.

RJ hits a jumper. 42-35 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI over Kidd.

Murray shots, Krstic board, poked away, Nets ball.

RJ with a long range shot?

Yes, but missing dunks, odd.

NETS UP, 42-35.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get vince in there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Korver w/ his 2nd 3.

NETS UP, 42-38.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Nice to see RJ making that long jumper Nets up 7. Korver for 3. Nets up 4.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for the updates, us out of state fans appreciate it.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ knocked in his face, wanted the foul...forgets to chase Korver and he hits the 3...

Nets miss, Shavlik rebounds it...

AI gets fouled down in the paint...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic misses, Randolph w/ the board.

AI drives.

Goes to the ground.

Kidd called on a tripping foul. LOL

NETS UP, 42-38.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't it strange how Korver always murders us? I hate that guy.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ drives again, gets fouled again...going to the line...

RJ hits both, 44-38 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Korver hits a three. 42-38 Nets.

Nenad misses a jumper, rebound Randolph.
Webber misses, rebound RJ.

RJ draws a foul on Webber. Goes to the line...hits both. 44-38 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sizer miss, Kidd to RJ cutting again, RJ is fouled.

Foul on Webber.

I'm waiting for RJ to hit a pair.

DAMNIT!

Finally hits 2.

NETS UP, 44-38.

-Petey


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

RJ drives to the hoop and is fouled. Makes 2 of 2. Vince is back in.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

can vc get the ball


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson splits his free throws, 40-33 Nets. Allen Iverson with the jumper, 40-35 Nets.

Richard Jefferson with the jumper, 42-35 Nets. Kyle Korver for 3, 42-38 Nets. Kyle Korver cannot do anything else.

Richard Jefferson draws the foul, so far so good for RJ. Richard Jefferson hits on a pair of free throws, 44-38 Nets.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Mark Jacksons a big Big Momma's House fan, incase you wanted to know.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Salmons puts the moves on Carter and hits.

Iggy fronting Carter, Carter gets the ball, to Kidd, misses the 3.

Kidd almost w/ the steal on AI.

NETS UP, 44-40.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Salmons drives high off the glass...hits the layup

VC back in the game...Kidd to VC

Kidd takes the 3...misses, Kidd steals it from AI but goes off on Kidd...

44-40 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Salmons hits. 44-40 Nets.

Kidd misses, rebound Sixers.

Time out called.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why arent vc and ai shootin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Thanks for the updates, us out of state fans appreciate it.


Welcome sliccat, where are you at school?

-Petey


----------



## Your pal (Sep 5, 2005)

I know you guys are deep in watching the game and all but mind bothering with a thread I started? I need help on something. It's going on right now.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Talk out your mouth piece


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

44-40 New Jersey Nets Timeout. That looked like it was off of Allen Iverson's foot. We need to increase our defense. Kyle Korver shoots the 3-ball too much. That is all he could do, he knows if he drived with defenders in the paint he would get wrecked.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Salmons gets Carter in the air, and shots, hits as Carter flys over him.

RJ forced it and blocked.

AI fouled by Kidd, his 2nd, 3rd team.

NETS UP, 44-42.

-Petey


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Petey said:


> Welcome sliccat, where are you at school?
> 
> -Petey


George Mason (north VA) I have to go back in three days :dead:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Our offense has blowed this qtr


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Few plays go by...

RJ drives again, and going to the line.

Nets have a tiny back court now. Ollie and AI.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits the first.

RJ hits the 2nd.

NETS UP, 46-42.

Remember we were up by 10 at the end of the 1st?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why does rj have the ball so much pass the ball to vc damn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI challenges Krstic... misses, Krstic board.

Carter spinning, has to give it up, Robinson hits!

NETS UP, 48-42.

-Petey


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

What's the overall flow of the game? Like, what are each teams strengths and weaknesses so far?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Iggy misses the 3, Kidd board.

Kidd brings it down.

Nets want final shot.

RJ posting, off balance misses, no foul...

NETS UP, 48-42 at the half.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Salmons for 2, the referees are starting not to call fouls. Richard Jefferson was clearly hacked. 

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Ollie. Hits on both free throws, 46-42 Nets.

Clifford Robinson's jumper is good. 48-42 Nets.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Nets up by 6 48-42 at the half


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

was the defense that good to where we couldn't get vince the ball
rj 2 for ****in 8
kidd 0-3 from the three
vince only took 9 shots wtf?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Hahaha no way we should be only down by 6. Watch out in the 2nd.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

At the end of the first half/at halftime, the New Jersey Nets lead the Philadelphia 76ers by a score of 48-42. 

Richard Jefferson with 12 points and 7 rebounds and some assists. A good statline for him, especially for his second game coming off of back spasms.

Jason Kidd has 5 assists to lead the Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hey, I'm only going to be half an hour behind in Lost... 

-Petey


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

They didn't even look for vince after he came back from the bench..... i dont get this....one quarter they look for him almost every possesion and the other they don't look for him at all...Frank system is just confusing...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We really need to get a better bench


----------



## NJNetsMVP (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont understand why theres still no Antoine... he will probably play in 3rd/4th quarters but if i were frank id play him every qt


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Off-topic but involving our division (Atlantic Division). The Boston Celtics trail the Minnesota Timberwolves by a score of 32-22, Kevin Garnett with 13 points and a buzzer-beating 35-foot 3-pointer to end the first quarter.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> They didn't even look for vince after he came back from the bench..... i dont get this....one quarter they look for him almost every possesion and the other they don't look for him at all...Frank system is just confusing...


i don't understan either


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

What's wrong with Cartwright's voice? It sounds like someone strangling him. Does he smoke?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Kevin Garnett is having a great night so far. In the 2nd quarter, KG has 17 points, 5 rebounds and 3 assists to lead his team. The Timberwolves lead the Celtics 40-26, in Boston.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

NJNetsMVP said:


> I dont understand why theres still no Antoine... he will probably play in 3rd/4th quarters but if i were frank id play him every qt


forget antoine he wasn't a lotto pick last year therefore he isn't goin to play alot
i wanna know where is vc


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

iverson and vince quiet


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

The second half set to begin from the Wachovia Center in Philadelphia. Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Dalembert.

Richard Jefferson misses, Andre Iguodala's jumper is good. Vince Carter with the jumper. 

Chris Webber hits on a pair of free throws. Vince Carter hits 1 free throw. Nenad Krstic hits and the foul!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Beautiful pass down low from Jefferson to Krstic and one!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

am i seeing things... softy wasnt soft!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Beautiful pass down low from Jefferson to Krstic and one!


That was beautiful. Nice to see Krstic taking it strong to the basket. :clap:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

honestly rj stop shootin 
get the ball to vc


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Nets push their lead to 8.

Wow, the 76ers are missing.

The Nets are missing everything too.

Webber misses, Iggy misses.

RJ misses on the break again. Krstic misses?

Iggy on the ground.

56-46, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Collins has no rebounds...


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> honestly rj stop shootin
> get the ball to vc


 man Rj's been getting to the line... get off his balls!

Also we got 3 lagit leading scorers in this game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI loses it, gets it back, Krstic with the steal, to Kidd to RJ, Carter comes down as RJ holds the ball.

Carter w/ the hook over Dalembert.

AI's pass stolen by Carter.

Carter to Kidd... back to Carter

60-46, Nets up!

WHAT A RUN!

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic hits on a pair of free throws, 10-point lead for the Nets. Vince Carter over Dalembert, 58-46 Nets!

Jason Kidd to Vince Carter! 60-46 New Jersey Nets!! :banana:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

woohooooooo


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

RJ's is having a great overall game:

12pts, 7boards, 4 dimes, 1steal. He's 8-11 from the line and its only the begining of the 3rd


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*sigh*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> RJ's is having a great overall game:
> 
> 12pts, 7boards, 4 dimes, 1steal. He's 8-11 from the line and its only the begining of the 3rd


Very true. And VC is active on both ends of the court as well. Krstic is shooting well too!!! Nice way to start the 2nd half!! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webber lost it.

RJ in the lanes.

Fouled by Iggy who thought it was all ball.

Going to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> RJ's is having a great overall game:
> 
> 12pts, 7boards, 4 dimes, 1steal. He's 8-11 from the line and its only the begining of the 3rd


 same for krstic:

14pts, 7boards, 1dime, 1steal, *1PF*!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Korver back into the game, after the Nets' 11-0 run. He has 8 so far


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2.

61-46, Nets up!

AI hasn't taken a shot in the 3rd...

Now he hits a 3.

61-49, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ai for 3 i forgot about him


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Very true. And VC is active on both ends of the court as well. Krstic is shooting well too!!! Nice way to start the 2nd half!! :banana:


 yea and the only reason why rj's not "Shooting" well is because he's getting foul'd every time he gets near the basket!

13fts means that he's been fould on bout 6 shots (didn't he make and 1)

so rj's 2-10 is more like 8-10~


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, misses.

Webber to AI.

Back to AI, misses, Kidd board.

Kidd to RJ, lost the handle.

AI on the break, draws the foul on Carter?

AI to the line for the 1st time tonight.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

u think RJ's bak is preventing him from finishing?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many laups has rj missed


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd to Carter, misses.
> 
> Webber to AI.
> 
> ...


collins


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** man collins is having a good shooting game (2-2) but hes got 0 boards, 0blocks, 0dimes and 4 personals!!! I know that stats aren't everything but wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

5 Minutes in.

AI hits both.

RJ fires a 3, misses, Carter board, fouled by Barnes, going to the line.

76ers over the limit.

61-51, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn in for RJ.

Carter hits 1 of 2.

Carter has 20 now?

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

come on carter make it count


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> **** man collins is having a good shooting game (2-2) but hes got 0 boards, 0blocks, 0dimes and 4 personals!!! I know that stats aren't everything but wow




Look at Webber's stats.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI off the dribble and hits.

62-53, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how many laups has rj missed


i don't know that but how many times has he been foul'd?? Drawing a foul on a starter (and getting them into foul trouble) and making the freethrows is more valuable then making the layup!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

uh oh 
it ivy time


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> u think RJ's bak is preventing him from finishing?


it could be


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to Kidd for 3!

Krstic w/ the loose ball foul on Barnes.

65-53, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sup whatrs going on, hows hte game? score?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

JK for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

iverson is startin to awake come on vince


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW, AI is shooting his way back into the game.

Kidd misses.

AI again.

TIME OUT ALREADY FRANK!

65-57, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ya right I turn it on and a quick 4-0 run?

8 point game, what was biggest lead?


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson draws the foul on Iguodala. RJ splits his free throws, 61-46 Nets.

Allen Iverson 3-ball, 61-49 Nets. 61-51 after the Allen Iverson free throws. VC splits his free throws, 62-51 Nets.

Allen Iverson for 2, 62-53 Nets. Jason Kidd 3-ball, 65-53 Nets. Allen Iverson with 4 more points on jumpers, 65-57 Nets.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I F'N hate Allen Iverson


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get the ball to vince you see the sixers goin to iverson


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

its only krstic's 2nd! I'm impressed. Usually krstic has 4 by the mid-3rd period


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets lead by as many as 15?!!?!?

Now 8 as I turn it on 4-0 run


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

can sum1 hold AI


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

yo its gonna be a competition now against superstars...
VC vs. AI
Vince should stomp him!!!
lol


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

VC dirty 3 at buzzer


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

VC THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEee


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

sick vaughn on him!!! But holding ai to 19pts thou 26min ain't bad! The guy averages 33 in 36! So unless he drops 14pts the rest of the game we got a lagit chance to win


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

thats what im talkin about


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WRIGHT IN THE GAME.

Damn YES IS CUTTING OUT...

Carter at the buzzer, and it's good.

Bradley in the post and it's good.

68-59, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i say let michael bradley beat us


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc on fire

10-16 25 pts


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> VC dirty 3 at buzzer


 **** man 28fter!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ another bucket.

Have to reset my damn cable box, sorry.

70-59, Nets up!

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

iverson was out of bounce idiots

and webber hits after no call


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Allen Iverson how bout passing it


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

11pt lead and vc is taking on AI


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

carter and ai goin at it in the third


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

f this crap

im tired of iverson


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

the nets have 0 blocks!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

get the ball to vc


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff Robinson with shades of Michael Jordan


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Iverson 18 points in 6 min


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ai foul'd vaughn


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Iverson to the line again. The refs have started calling touch fouls... sadly


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how many times have i said it get the ball to vc


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if that was iverson he woulda got a foul call


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> ai foul'd vaughn


 oops other way around


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Finally damn Cable is back.

Vaughn to Carter, misses the 3.

AI brings the 6ers to 5.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

im nautious


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins comes up short.

AI misses the 3, RJ board.

Robinson w/ the 3!!!

Nets up, 77-69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

iverson learn how to play team ball bro


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI uses the pick, AI misses it, Vaughn board.

AI misses.

RJ board...

RJ to Vaughn... Vaughn called on steps.

DAMNIT.

Nets up, 77-69.

-Petey


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

"The Answer" nfire:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol 3 on 1 and vaughn travels

woulda been 10 point lead if kidd had it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets 1st TO in 20 minutes?

Impressive.

AI misses, Collins board.

Nets up, 77-69 at the end of the 3rd.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter 3-ball as the shot clock expires. Vince Carter again from the top of the key, 70-59 Nets.

Jason Kidd on the lay-up, 72-61 Nets. Clifford Robinson as the shot clock expires. 74-67 Nets, Allen Iverson is bringing back the 76ers by himself.

Clifford Robinson 3-ball! 77-69 at the end of the 3rd quarter in favor of the New Jersey Nets.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lol collins misses an 85ft 3pter


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

vince beter be ready for a battle with ai in the 4th


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Can sum1 stick AI


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I honestly just feel like punching that guy Michael Bradley in the face, just his appearance is annoying. 

Vince Carter leads the Nets with 24 points, Richard Jefferson with 10 rebounds and Jason Kidd with 7 assists.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Big 4th

Lets tie series up at 1-1 for season, if lose can book sixers for least a series win and tiebreaker.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

iverson sittin must take advantage


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Vaughn still in, AI sits.

Collins w/ the BLOCK ON DALEMBERT!

Nets up, 77-69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

did i see a stuff from jason collins

or am i seeing things

cliff robinson on fire


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Big 4th
> 
> Lets tie series up at 1-1 for season, if lose can book sixers for least a series win and tiebreaker.


 the game is winnable for both teams!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Robinson gets the roll.

Korver w/ the miss, Randolph w/ the board.

Collins w/ the board, and turns it over, but steals it back LOL.

Nets up, 79-69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

82-69

RJ 16 pts


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the 3.

RJ has 16 now.

Nets up, 82-69.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

holy crap... collins got a block!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

JEfferson and 1

15 point lead


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Barnes loses it, Carter misses the layup on the break.

Korver misses the 3.

RJ with the board.

RJ is fouled... hits the basket, but waved off.

Nets up, 82-69.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

and a ****ing rebound.... he's on fire!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

It's rock and roll time, it's lock and load time


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Petey said:


> RJ with the 3.
> 
> *RJ has 16 now*.
> 
> ...


RJ with 11 boards and 5 dimes too!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol what the heck

hows that not and 1? what i dont get is they said in act of shooting cause he shooting 2 fts

obviously not over limit with 10 min to go

dont get it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1st is good for RJ.

2nd is good for RJ.

Nets up, 84-69.

Wow, anyone here RJ's stats for the game?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn called on the foul.

Loose ball foul.

Webber misses, RJ board again.

To Kidd.

Kidd to Robinson... YES!

Cheeks, TO.

Nets up, 84-69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff Robinson scorching hot

NJ up 17 with 9 min even

9 min of AI


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

hahah just when the sixers get back in the game maurice cheeks puts in the worst group of 5 he possibly could and you guys go up 17.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

17, 12 boards, 5 dimes, 1steal, 0to's, 1pf!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson hits off the feed from Vince Carter. Richard Jefferson 3-ball, 82-69 Nets.

Richard Jefferson hits on a pair of free throws, 84-69 Nets. CLIFF ROBINSON ANOTHER JUMPER!!

86-69 New Jersey Nets! CLIFF IS FEELING IT!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> lol what the heck
> 
> hows that not and 1? what i dont get is they said in act of shooting cause he shooting 2 fts
> 
> ...


They waved it off as he traveled (which he did, btw)?

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> hahah just when the sixers get back in the game maurice cheeks puts in the worst group of 5 he possibly could and you guys go up 17.


r u hatin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RedsDrunk said:


> hahah just when the sixers get back in the game maurice cheeks puts in the worst group of 5 he possibly could and you guys go up 17.


Didn't AI have something to do w/ his signing?

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

17 point lead with 9 minutes to go, 90% of times i would be comfortable

the 10% is vs players such as tmac, kobe, ai


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> hahah just when the sixers get back in the game maurice cheeks puts in the worst group of 5 he possibly could and you guys go up 17.


 Sad but true!


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> r u hatin



Hatin on Maurice cheeks? Hell yes..On you guys na your winning it fair.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> r u hatin


Read their board... more like complaining about their coach.

A thread was started.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Petey said:


> They waved it off as he traveled (which he did, btw)?
> 
> -Petey


so hows it in act then

well anyway doesnt matter but if thats th ecase shouldnt of shot 2 ft's


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You don't wanna play around, we'll squeeze your chances up


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

slow it down nj

with 17 point lead slow it down


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

who gets player of the game? RJ or VC?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

6ers haven't scored 4 minutes into the 4th.

AI to Iggy, Iggy hangs.

Nets up, 86-71.

Nets Time Out.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Iggy DUNK

86-71, 7:30 4th

Timeout Nets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> who gets player of the game? RJ or VC?


well vince should get it because he actually made shots


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> who gets player of the game? RJ or VC?


 i say RJ


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

86-71 in favor of the New Jersey Nets after Andre Iguodala dunks it. Good thinking by Lawrence Frank, to slow things down and set up a gameplan. 7 and a half remaining.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> who gets player of the game? RJ or VC?


Too early... Lets wait for the final buzzer please. :cheers:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> well vince should get it because he actually made shots


 shots aren't everything. RJ made more ft's then vince. Got more boards, and tied in steals. Also 5 dimes on 0to's


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets need to go to VC now since he pretty much hasn't got any touches this quarter.

Cliff Robinson was hot but he missed 2 in a row, stop going to him everytime.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Too early... Lets wait for the final buzzer please. :cheers:


 lol iight


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Robinson... again.

Cliff has 13.

Nets up, 88-71.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

chris webber for 3

ugly shot

just retire


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

cliffy is on fire!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hmm.

AI in the post... to Webber for 3. And its GOOD.

Weird.

Nets up, 88-74.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

5-0 run in 20 seconds

Lead down to 12

here we go.......again


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Richard "Iceman" Jefferson


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc very disappointing

cant even dunk that? wow


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Webber board.

Webber w/ his 4th in a row.

Nets up, 88-76.

Kidd misses the 3, Carter board, going up... fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carter fouled, shooting two. Krstic set to check back in. 


Every time I see it, I'm struck by how ugly Webber's jump shot is.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

kidd's 3 misses
vc gets rebound
vc gets off a shot
vc gets fould (but misses shot )


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

krstic u idiot


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic and RJ back in.

Carter goes 1 of 2.

Krstic board, but knocked away.

Nets up, 89-76.

AI drives, collision w/ Collins.

Foul on Collins. His 5th.

-Petey


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

vc a nasty 3-6 from the line! Make those damn ft's


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

With how hot Robinson is, no clue why Collins is still in.

Webber drives, fouled by Krstic, his 4th. 4th team?

Nets up, 89-76.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Webber u pos theif


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Webber goes 1 of 2.

RJ board AGAIN.

Nets up, 89-77.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Ouch!


 did collins break his back?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Cliffy's been startvin' for dinner
From start to finish
Ya'll don't get involved in his buisness
See his paw's been ithching for the longest


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to RJ under the basket... misses.

AI to Iggy. Hits.

Nets up, 89-79.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just like that down to 10

RJ misses layup

making of a choke


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> vc a nasty 3-6 from the line! Make those damn ft's


jefferson a nasty 3-14 from the line make a damn shot


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

come close out the game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

17 point lead just a couple minutes ago down to 8 

Timeout NJ

4 min 20 sec

a joke of a team when it comes to closing


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Just like that down to 10
> 
> RJ misses layup
> 
> making of a choke


 harsh man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd in the post to Carter.

Carter misses the open 3.

Why would they leave him open?

Dalembert hits?

12-3, 6ers run.

Nets up, 89-81.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson hits another jumper. Vince Carter splits his free throws. 89-81 New Jersey Nets. Dalembert ****ing pushed off. I hate refs man! :curse:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd in the post to Carter.
> 
> Carter misses the open 3.
> 
> ...


 noooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> harsh man



naw just the truth (if u watching)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

goooo nets!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> harsh man




Haha and Collins breaking his back his sweet.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Kidd in the post to Carter.
> 
> Carter misses the open 3.
> 
> ...



cuz it was a 29ft attempt!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

you do know that we're the only team in the nba that hasn't blown a lead coming into the 4th quarter?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> 17 point lead just a couple minutes ago down to 8
> 
> Timeout NJ
> 
> ...


Nets are the only team in the NBA that haven't lost a game after leading going into the 4th.

The Spurs have. The Pistons have. ALL OTHER TEAMS HAVE.

The Nets are good enough closing.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well we should win but vc has to lead us


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Haha and Collins breaking his back his sweet.


 no collins breaking his back is great news! lol jk


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

sixers didnt deserve to win that celtic game, now they trying to steal another bswin when they got owned all game


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc owning igulouado


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Refs deserve to be strpped of there whistles.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc misses another ft wtf


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Nets are the only team in the NBA that haven't lost a game after leading going into the 4th.
> 
> The Spurs have. The Pistons have. ALL OTHER TEAMS HAVE.
> 
> ...


 we were close last time but ai and kover went crazy....

but yea ur wright (lol) we have a good chanec to win. NOt only does philly have to come all the way back but VC is playing just as well as AI!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Great move by Carter.

Hits and is fouled.

But can't hit the FT.

Nets up, 91-81.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Dalembert is mugging Krstic on the boards, no calls...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

there you go kidd, slow the game down


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VC's freethrows are terrible tonight. He's having a good all around game. But if only he made those freethrows! Come on VC!!

Come on Nets!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Iverson hits

slow the game down JKIdd


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> we were close last time but ai and kover went crazy....
> 
> but yea ur wright (lol) we have a good chanec to win. NOt only does philly have to come all the way back but VC is playing just as well as AI!


 man carter is having a bad ft day today


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

KIDD!!!!!!!!! smart heads up play after airball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AI comes back with another bucket.

Carter to Kidd.

Kidd gets all AIR.

LOL

BUT KIDD WITH A STEAL. TO KRSTIC... MISSES.

RJ WITH ANOTHER BOARD AND HITS!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

dunk the **** RJ!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vc behind the back to krstic hits!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, Krstic has 16.

AI drives and fouled by Kidd.

Nets up, 97-81.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

one more point vince


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

carter player of the game for sure

29/9/7


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

RJ 20 Points 16 Rebounds


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> RJ 20 Points 16 Rebounds





Goddamn


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets on way to a season series tie 1-1 with Philly

Each team with win on opposing court.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well we all know what happens when vinces scores 30


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

...

Carter fouled by Iggy.

Hits the 1st.

30 points.

Hits the 2nd.

31 points.

Sixers have to take a time out.

AI drains both.

Nets up, 99-84.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow vince finally finally hits both at the line.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> well we all know what happens when vinces scores 30


You know what happens when the Nets enter the 4th w/ a lead?

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits and the foul! 91-81 New Jersey Nets. Vince Carter hits another jumper, 93-81 Nets.

Good hustle by Jason Kidd to get the ball back and Richard Jefferson to tip-it in. Nenad Krstic off the feed from Vince Carter.

Vince Carter draws the foul and hits another pair of free throws. 99-84 New Jersey Nets. Philadelphia calls timeout.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nice we upp


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> well we all know what happens when vinces scores 30



ya, u bust a nut


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> well we all know what happens when vinces scores 30


Vinsane is happy?


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> ya, u bust a nut


lol vinsane is probably giving himself the stranger rightnow! lol jk


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

iverson what a stat padder


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

lol cliff robinson wins player of game

15 pts 7/12

funny

over vc?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, YES picked Robinson as player of the game.

NICE!

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Vinsane is happy?


[strike]he's more then happy. His entire extended family could have died & All his possesitions were stolen & god told him that he will die a virgen. 

BUT VC Scored 30pts.... so vinsane is happy [/strike]

*Come on... This is overboard.*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Was that Iggy?

2 Misses.

Nets up 101-88.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ w/ the miss.

AI in the lane.

Fouled and he hits.

Nets up 101-90.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow iverson goes to locker room with 15 seconds to go 

he was in the game too just walked off court with time ticking


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

put in wright


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

WOW...

AI just walked off the court before the game was over?

Nets wins 101-90.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson hits and gives Vince his 10th assist. NETS WIN!! Allen Iverson just walked off the court in the final seconds. :banana: 21-15 overall record!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hahah ai leaves the building with 10 seconds left..

nets win.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well both stars had big nights
but vince and the nets prevailed


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Nets win!!! Yeah!!! :banana:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> nice we upp


NOW... you may ask who the player of the game is. :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lets beat those bum Celtics both times in the home/home

Those *******s choking to Sixers and pracitcally giving them the game

woulda had 5 game lead 6 on L side


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Clifford Robinson has my vote for Player of the Game, even though Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson and Jason Kidd carried the load. Cliff had 15 points off the bench!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Clifford Robinson has my vote for Player of the Game, even though Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson and Jason Kidd carried the load. Cliff had 15 points off the bench!



Ya, can't give it to VC/Kidd/RJ every game, would be boring....if player overachives that game, would be nice to give it to him unless vc/rj/kidd overachive themselves.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

DAng I just got in. Nice win, seems Vince missed out on a triple double


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Lets beat those bum Celtics both times in the home/home
> 
> Those *******s choking to Sixers and pracitcally giving them the game
> 
> woulda had 5 game lead 6 on L side




Yea, I know that game pissed me off. They just let fucin Korver take the ball and shoot it. I mean, foul the guy or at least try to block the shot.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I've seen AI do that before...no big deal really. I mean if someone else did it, it would be...but it's AI, he can do anything.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Yea, I know that game pissed me off. They just let fucin Korver take the ball and shoot it. I mean, foul the guy or at least try to block the shot.



No doubt, they won the game 5 times and they ended up with the L

They so stupid, IQ of 10 on that team, Doc Rivers also dumbest coach in East. Buncha Ralph Wiggums...


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Ya, can't give it to VC/Kidd/RJ every game, would be boring....if player overachives that game, would be nice to give it to him unless vc/rj/kidd overachive themselves.


Absolutely correct. It is not fun when you give the same players the Player of the Game. You need role players to get honorable mention as well. :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

VS. 
NETS-----SIXERS
101----------90​

Vince Carter - 31 POINTS, 8 REBOUNDS, 10 ASSISTS
Jason Kidd - 9 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 9 ASSISTS
Richard Jefferson - 24 POINTS, 16 REBOUNDS, 5 ASSISTS
Jason Collins - 4 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Nenad Krstic - 16 POINTS, 7 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Clifford Robinson - 15 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Lamond Murray - 3 POINTS, 2 REBOUNDS, 1 ASSISTS
Jacque Vaughn - 3 POINTS, 3 REBOUNDS, 3 ASSISTS
Scott Padgett - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Marc Jackson - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS
Antoine Wright - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS --- DNP
Zoran Planinic - 0 POINTS, 0 REBOUNDS, 0 ASSISTS --- DNP


Full NBA.com box score

Vote for the New Jersey Nets player of the game for 1/18/06 against the Sixers.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*101*







*90*​
The New Jersey Nets improve to a (21-15) overall record for the season.
The Philadelphia 76ers fall to a (18-20) overall record for the season.









New Jersey Nets coach Lawrence Frank questions the referees who point to each other during the first half against the Philadelphia 76ers in their NBA basketball game Wednesday, Jan. 18, 2006 in Philadelphia.









New Jersey Nets' Jason Kidd keeps the ball away from Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson as he falls during the first half of their NBA basketball game Wednesday, Jan. 18, 2006 in Philadelphia.









Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson, right, reaches in to try and stop New Jersey Nets' Jacque Vaughn in the first half of their NBA basketball game Wednesday, Jan. 18, 2006 in Philadelphia.









New Jersey Nets' Richard Jefferson was fouled by Philadelphia 76ers' Andre Iguodala as he goes up for a shot in the first half of their NBA basketball game Wednesday, Jan. 18, 2006 in Philadelphia.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> iverson what a stat padder


 wow, what hate. absolutely ridiculous. You guys played a marvelous game. AI is trying to win and you call him a stat padder. jeez


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Included with the win tonight were a few statistical improvements for the Nets. They are on pace for a 48 win season.

..a few individual stats...

Cliffy passed Reggie Theus on the all-time scoring list...

*37. Cliff Robinson - 19,025*
38. Reggie Theus - 19,015

AI eclipsed 18K career points, he currently has 18,003 total and is in 50th place on the same list.

Jason Kidd nabbed his 1,700th career steal and currently stands at 1,701 in 15th place on the all-time steal leaders list.

VC passed 2 players on the current season scoring leaders list, he moved from 11th to 9th.

1. Kobe Bryant - 34.3ppg
2. Allen Iverson - 33.3
3. Lebron James - 31.0
4. Gilbert Arenas - 28.4
5. Dwyane Wade - 26.6
6. Dirk Nowitzki - 26.2
7. Paul Pierce - 26.1
8. Carmelo Anthony - 25.5
*9. Vince Carter - 25.29*
10. Tracy McGrady - 25.25
11. Elton Brand - 25.25
12. Michael Redd - 24.8
13. Ray Allen - 24.1


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> wow, what hate. absolutely ridiculous. You guys played a marvelous game. AI is trying to win and you call him a stat padder. jeez


I feel bad for Iverson.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> wow, what hate. absolutely ridiculous. You guys played a marvelous game. AI is trying to win and you call him a stat padder. jeez


BEEZ, please know that "stat padder" is the opinion of a single person only. I for one see AI in a very different light. He is a very hardworking and talented player. He would do anything for his team to win. He is driven to win. I really feel bad that he is in that situation right now. I have the utmost respect for him. :cheers:


----------

